# [Q] Any Miracast pc software options?



## jezra78 (Nov 19, 2012)

I recently picked up a Samsung Galaxy Note 2. It supports Allshare Cast, which is essentially Samsung's version of Miracast, but requires an Allshare Cast dongle. I've reached a point where I'm no longer buying a bunch of expensive accessories for a phone I'll probably have for a year or 2.

I also have an iPad 3. Using a program called Airserver, I can mirror my iPad's display onto my media center PC. I thought I would be able to do with with my Note 2 and the Allshare PC software, but the software doesn't support Allshare Cast (and likely never will, since they seem interested in getting people to buy the proprietary dongle). It only supports Allshare Play, which is DLNA and unsuitable since it requires that the recipient device decode the file and won't allow sending everything on my phone to my PC.

Android 4.2 is supposed to integrate Miracast into the OS natively, so I figured I can use this to mirror my phone's display on my PC. However, I can't find any PC  software that acts as a Miracast receiver (much like Airserver works for iPhones/iPads). Does anyone know of any Windows software that will act as a Miracast receiver and allow me to mirror my phone's screen on my PC?

Thanks


----------



## cfoucher (Nov 27, 2012)

I too have been looking for exactly this but have yet to find anything. Hopefully someone will come up with a solution soon.


----------



## ajpettit (Nov 30, 2012)

this needs to be possible?? surely this can be done


----------



## SiMBol10 (Dec 5, 2012)

*Gutted.*

I was really hoping I could do that for my nexus 4, but I'm fairly sure I won't be able to by any kind of dongle for my old TV


----------



## MountainMaster1337 (Dec 8, 2012)

*Bump.*

I just ordert my nexus 4 and was searching for a windows 7 miracast server but found non.

Acording to Wikipedia its possible 


> Microsoft does not natively support Miracast in the new released Windows 8 and RT, but Windows software developers can implement Miracast easily, as Wi-Fi Direct is present as of Windows 7[19].

Click to collapse



But I didnt even found a Dev-Thread...

@SiMBol10: The PTV3000 by Netgear might be the dongle you have been looking for 

Does somebody know a Software Solution? Maybe a Wi-Fi Direct tool which can mit modulated?! 
:fingers-crossed:

greetz


----------



## Sp4rkR4t (Dec 30, 2012)

This is something I've been searching for as well now that I have my Nexus 4.


----------



## Th3ArCh0n (Jan 16, 2013)

Has anyone figured anything out for this? I really really want to be able to do this, but cannot figure this out at all


----------



## Sp4rkR4t (Jan 31, 2013)

It doesn't seem so yet.


----------



## Keland44 (Feb 20, 2013)

the documentation for miracast is terrible for it to be open there isn't a lot of documentation about how to use and implement i was able to find out about android transporter http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...=tZFeed5a7Jq6cfqPbAFfBw&bvm=bv.42661473,d.dmQ
and on the miracast wiki page there is a link to software called mirrorop nothing much outside of this though that I could find http://www.mirrorop.com/

i really want to be able to have miracast software/api/sdk implemented into xbmc that will allow me to have airplay and miracast all in one solution


----------



## fargo_01 (Feb 22, 2013)

Keland44 said:


> the documentation for miracast is terrible for it to be open there isn't a lot of documentation about how to use and implement i was able to find out about android transporter http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...=tZFeed5a7Jq6cfqPbAFfBw&bvm=bv.42661473,d.dmQ
> and on the miracast wiki page there is a link to software called mirrorop nothing much outside of this though that I could find http://www.mirrorop.com/
> 
> i really want to be able to have miracast software/api/sdk implemented into xbmc that will allow me to have airplay and miracast all in one solution

Click to collapse



I'm also looking for library/sdk Miracast information but didn't fount anything interesting so far.

I already have multiple devices that can implement this solution : Popcorn Hour, Freebox (French ISP Media player), Raspberry Pi...

There really is no need to buy another device for this, one of these devices must have the ability to implement this very interesting technology.

If anybody have further information about this, I really am interested.


----------



## mumpfpuffel (Feb 26, 2013)

From what I've gathered, Miracast is merely a certification program (sauce), and not an open standard. The Miracast website itself refers to the possibility of buying the specs, for moneys.

Thus, to develop Miracast thingies legally, you'd have to buy the specs (which, amazingly, costs mere a three-figure sum), submit it to the Wi-Fi Alliance for certification, probably wait a long time, and then you're allowed to publish it. Closed source, most likely.


----------



## fargo_01 (Feb 27, 2013)

I'm afraid that you are right. What a pity.


----------



## x3haloed (Apr 4, 2013)

mumpfpuffel said:


> From what I've gathered, Miracast is merely a certification program, and not an open standard. The Miracast website itself[ refers to the possibility of buying the specs, for moneys.
> 
> Thus, to develop Miracast thingies legally, you'd have to buy the specs (which, amazingly, costs mere a three-figure sum), submit it to the Wi-Fi Alliance for certification, probably wait a long time, and then you're allowed to publish it. Closed source, most likely.

Click to collapse



That's close, but it's not entirely true. Miracast is pretty much a certification program, but it certifies devices for the "Wi-Fi Display" specification, which does cost money to access for non Wi-Fi Alliance members to access. $199.00 to be exact. How unfortunate  I don't think that there is any technical reason why Miracast mirroring software cannot exist for Windows, especially Windows 8, which includes a new Win32 API for Wi-Fi Direct.

Note: I tried to publish source links, but I don't have enough posts  All of the information that I have posted is available on the Wi-Fi Alliance's website.

UPDATE: There are copies of the spec floating around on the internet if you look hard. After a quick look over the 150-ish pages of the spec, I'm still not seeing any reason why this could not be implemented in Windows. It's complex for an amateur dev like myself, but I might take a crack at it.


----------



## digitalray (Apr 11, 2013)

just of today i saw some news of a piece of hardware called DWD-300 from LG, it's not yet available, but it's a dongle you can connect with hdmi to make older hdmi tvs miracast compatible, it's a wifi direct receiver. maybe you can connect it to the pc as well as far as it has got hdmi video input.

seems they are already selling it in south korea for 110 USD. 
http://www.ebay.de/itm/LG-Wireless-...828?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a7fe6caec

maybe the only possible solution as of right now as far as you are running android 4.2.x


----------



## jag3498 (Apr 23, 2013)

mirrorop(DOT)com/receivers
Found this today, not sure how well it would work, but it's worth a shot. Sorry for the link formatting, don't have 10 posts yet.


----------



## digitalray (Apr 23, 2013)

jag3498 said:


> mirrorop(DOT)com/receivers
> Found this today, not sure how well it would work, but it's worth a shot. Sorry for the link formatting, don't have 10 posts yet.

Click to collapse



- You need to ROOT your device before using this sender.
- This sender CANNOT support audio projection.


----------



## jezra78 (May 20, 2013)

*Let's stay on topic*

I know LG and other companies have hardware dongles to add mirroring to older TV's, but that's not the question/topic of this thread. The idea is to mirror an Android phone on a PC screen. Unless the dongle can be connected to the PC, no dice.

Let me explain the purpose for this setup. I have an Android phone, a W7Prox64 Media Center that records TV, plays Blu-ray, streams movies/music, plays games, and serves the same functioning as an Apple TV's mirroring feature (I can mirror an iPhone or iPad to my Media Center with a program called AirServer; you just turn on mirroring an a window automatically appears and maximizes with the iDevice's screen. Unfortunately, I also have a family that fails to understand how the input button on a TV works. I don't want a dongle to plug in my TV, because then someone would have to change an input and next thing you know, there I am "fixing" the tv (pressing the input button). I'm looking for something like Air Server, but that also mirrors my Android device. Again, no boxes, no dongles, no extra hardware of any kind. I'm tired of buying tech and having to re-buy it when I change my phone. A PC is capable of doing anything a dongle can do, and I'm not out 80 bucks every year.

I swear, if they make an iPhone with a +5-inch screen, I'm defecting. It's 2013 and this is ridiculous.


----------



## jpmcnown (May 26, 2013)

jezra78 said:


> I know LG and other companies have hardware dongles to add mirroring to older TV's, but that's not the question/topic of this thread. The idea is to mirror an Android phone on a PC screen. Unless the dongle can be connected to the PC, no dice.
> 
> Let me explain the purpose for this setup. I have an Android phone, a W7Prox64 Media Center that records TV, plays Blu-ray, streams movies/music, plays games, and serves the same functioning as an Apple TV's mirroring feature (I can mirror an iPhone or iPad to my Media Center with a program called AirServer; you just turn on mirroring an a window automatically appears and maximizes with the iDevice's screen. Unfortunately, I also have a family that fails to understand how the input button on a TV works. I don't want a dongle to plug in my TV, because then someone would have to change an input and next thing you know, there I am "fixing" the tv (pressing the input button). I'm looking for something like Air Server, but that also mirrors my Android device. Again, no boxes, no dongles, no extra hardware of any kind. I'm tired of buying tech and having to re-buy it when I change my phone. A PC is capable of doing anything a dongle can do, and I'm not out 80 bucks every year.
> 
> I swear, if they make an iPhone with a +5-inch screen, I'm defecting. It's 2013 and this is ridiculous.

Click to collapse



I agree with you completely. When I do a search for this, I frequently only find the posts that I myself have made over the years. I can't stand Apple, but no one seems to be able to tell me what separates an iPhone from everything else, and why it can't be done on anything else. Even it's a "Apple will sue you" issue, you'd think that someone in the android community would tell em to get bent, and make it happen anyway. Several apps claim to do this, but none work as flawlessly as Airplay with Airserver or Reflections. I'm on the Galaxy S4 now, and the wait for someone like this for Android is getting a bit ridiculous.


----------



## jpmcnown (Jun 15, 2013)

jezra78 said:


> I know LG and other companies have hardware dongles to add mirroring to older TV's, but that's not the question/topic of this thread. The idea is to mirror an Android phone on a PC screen. Unless the dongle can be connected to the PC, no dice.
> 
> Let me explain the purpose for this setup. I have an Android phone, a W7Prox64 Media Center that records TV, plays Blu-ray, streams movies/music, plays games, and serves the same functioning as an Apple TV's mirroring feature (I can mirror an iPhone or iPad to my Media Center with a program called AirServer; you just turn on mirroring an a window automatically appears and maximizes with the iDevice's screen. Unfortunately, I also have a family that fails to understand how the input button on a TV works. I don't want a dongle to plug in my TV, because then someone would have to change an input and next thing you know, there I am "fixing" the tv (pressing the input button). I'm looking for something like Air Server, but that also mirrors my Android device. Again, no boxes, no dongles, no extra hardware of any kind. I'm tired of buying tech and having to re-buy it when I change my phone. A PC is capable of doing anything a dongle can do, and I'm not out 80 bucks every year.
> 
> I swear, if they make an iPhone with a +5-inch screen, I'm defecting. It's 2013 and this is ridiculous.

Click to collapse



Oh yes, it's ON. 
http://www.theverge.com/2013/6/3/4391124/windows-8-1-miracast-display-support-hotspot-tethering


----------



## Ricky D (Jun 26, 2013)

Microsoft website offers this software for download at 133MB !!

On the tin says:

_The file above contains the Intel® Wireless Display Software for Microsoft Windows 7* (32 bit and 64 bit versions)_


I'm downloading and testing this now. Will report back.


EDIT: looks like this is wireless display _server_ software rather than client software.


----------



## jezra78 (Nov 19, 2012)

I recently picked up a Samsung Galaxy Note 2. It supports Allshare Cast, which is essentially Samsung's version of Miracast, but requires an Allshare Cast dongle. I've reached a point where I'm no longer buying a bunch of expensive accessories for a phone I'll probably have for a year or 2.

I also have an iPad 3. Using a program called Airserver, I can mirror my iPad's display onto my media center PC. I thought I would be able to do with with my Note 2 and the Allshare PC software, but the software doesn't support Allshare Cast (and likely never will, since they seem interested in getting people to buy the proprietary dongle). It only supports Allshare Play, which is DLNA and unsuitable since it requires that the recipient device decode the file and won't allow sending everything on my phone to my PC.

Android 4.2 is supposed to integrate Miracast into the OS natively, so I figured I can use this to mirror my phone's display on my PC. However, I can't find any PC  software that acts as a Miracast receiver (much like Airserver works for iPhones/iPads). Does anyone know of any Windows software that will act as a Miracast receiver and allow me to mirror my phone's screen on my PC?

Thanks


----------



## Keland44 (Jun 26, 2013)

developer preview of win8.1 iso drops tomorrow at some point i will be loading that up and seeing if i can get miracast to work from my android phone


----------



## zild8 (Jul 1, 2013)

Ricky D said:


> Microsoft website offers this software for download at 133MB !!
> 
> On the tin says:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Keland44 said:


> developer preview of win8.1 iso drops tomorrow at some point i will be loading that up and seeing if i can get miracast to work from my android phone

Click to collapse



Any news,Just try and did not work ,but i got no wireless in my htpc,i gess thats not working over my wifi router?
IS windows 8.1 act like a sender or sender receiver?


----------



## Ricky D (Jul 2, 2013)

I think the driver and software I linked is miracast serever software rather than client software.

I gave up on the miracast thing when I got Sony Xperia's 'throw' function to work with Windows Media Player. Does basically the same thing, may even be the same protocols, but works in a much more seemless manner.


----------



## rpmccormick (Aug 10, 2013)

This is so ridiculous.  It looks like MirrorOp is the only solution currently (or old & laggy Android Screencast).

I have an HTPC connected to a projector.
I want to view my phone on it.
I do not want to have to switch the projectors source to a dongle to do that.
I do not want to just stream A/V, I want to mirror my phone (and control it too).
My HTPC should be able to do anything that a $35 dongle can!!!

I hate to buy software, but I might have to buy MirrorOp for making this possible.  Does anyone know of any drawbacks other than price.  Its it as smooth as Miracast/WiDi?


----------



## Ironic (Nov 16, 2013)

I´m searching a miracast client/receiver for pc, too. I have miracast on my Nexus 7 (2012) and i would like to test it!


----------



## felix021 (Dec 22, 2013)

rpmccormick said:


> This is so ridiculous.  It looks like MirrorOp is the only solution currently (or old & laggy Android Screencast).
> 
> I have an HTPC connected to a projector.
> I want to view my phone on it.
> ...

Click to collapse



mirrorop is not good enough for daily use, more like a toy  app. the sender app always crashes on both nexus 7 (2012) and (2013), and on a low-end phone, it slow down the phone a lot.


----------



## dev.karayi (Dec 28, 2013)

felix021 said:


> mirrorop is not good enough for daily use, more like a toy  app. the sender app always crashes on both nexus 7 (2012) and (2013), and on a low-end phone, it slow down the phone a lot.

Click to collapse



The best solution to this is to use Koushik dutta's mirror beta App in conjunction with AirServer (this is free for 7 days so u can test the waters).
Also for this to work, the client should be running latest android 4.4.2 with root.(koush says a non root version will be released with support for phones with android 4.1 higher ...)
It works good with very less lag on my dual band wifi network.
i think sound is not working with my old Galaxy s2 setup.

Waiting for miracast is not doing any 1 any good. (very sad.....)


----------



## XDA_h3n (Feb 22, 2014)

Well, if you have a HTC phone with sense 4/4.1/4+/4.5/5/5.5 you can use the HTC Media Link HD which can project your phone's screen wireless to the tv. The HTC Media Link HD will appear in the Media Output setting.

If you have another android phone oem, you can use EZCast to do this. EZCast will appear in the Media Output setting OR Miracast OR Wireless Displays (android 4.2.2+) - this setting will depend if you have:

Wifi Direct
Android 4.2.2 or HIGHER
A good enough processor
Your Manufacturer hasn't disabled this setting

If you want to use it on windows, you can always use Windows 8.1 as that supports miracast now  if your using the EZcast it works on windows and mac!

And yes - it projects the sound to!

If you don't have the wireless display option, don't worry this happens on my tablet and sony xperia s. I downloaded "Twonky Beam" from the playstore and it projects youtube videos using DLNA instead

I haven't got a EZCast but I do have a Media Link HD, so I don't know much about the EZ cast - some say it freezes often...

To use the Twonky Beam, you need to reconfigure the Media Link by connecting to it on your PC and going to it's IP Address then you find your SSID and connect to it with your wifi's password.

Or a alternative is the roku player. You can root the roku and put Media Center which is basically using DLNA again - but you can use it onscreen too..

DLNA = Share videos,music,photos (However, on twonky beam you can share videos from online apps such as youtube)
Miracast/wireless display/media output = Transfer your phone screen with sound


----------



## D-livewire (Oct 11, 2014)

*Mirror or (Stream) to TV/ Monitor*

I was trying to stream or mirror y android device to my monitor so  that i could play my games on the big screen. But with miracast or chromecast they want you to buy dongels. My old phone had a micro hdmi output which i loved but my new lg2 didn't come with one. I tryed splashtop streamer and team-viewer with no luck. I did find a micro usb to hdmi plug on amazon for a few bucks. It doesn't support all devices but it worked for mine. just fyi


----------



## pratik3 (Nov 3, 2014)

*AirServer brings software Miracast receiver to PC*

The wait is finally over.
Grab a copy of AirServer Universal for PC and cast away.


----------



## rmkilc (Nov 4, 2014)

pratik3 said:


> The wait is finally over.
> Grab a copy of AirServer Universal for PC and cast away.

Click to collapse



It requires Windows 8.1.


----------



## Mohamed Yahia San (Apr 24, 2016)

pratik3 said:


> The wait is finally over.
> Grab a copy of AirServer Universal for PC and cast away.

Click to collapse



can u find any cracked version


----------

